# Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?



## bodenseepeter (20. April 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Beim Umgraben meines Komposthaufens habe ich eine hübsche Masse Engerlinge (=Maikäfer-Larven) gefunden.
Da ja jetzt bald die Zeit kommt, richtig am Wasser durchzustarten, wollte ich Euch fragen, ob diese Biester anglerisch verwertbar sind.|kopfkrat (Aal, Forelle, Karpfen...)

Würde mich freuen, von Euren Erfahrungen profitieren zu dürfen.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Ossipeter (20. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*

Wird wohl eher die Goldkäferlarve sein. Aber nimm sie ruhig. Aitel beißen auf alle Fälle, warum nicht auch der Aal.


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*

Ich denke schon, dass es Maikäfer-Larven sind, davon hat es hier nämlich noch ein paar.
Habe eben keinen Schimmer, ob die eher saftig (für Aal) oder quirlig (für Barsch & Forelle) sind.


----------



## duck_68 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*

Engerlinge und auch die Maikäfer sind Topköder auf Döbel - spreche da aus Erfahrung#6  Egal ob auf Grund oder treibend an der Pose angeboten.

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*

Im Wasser bewegen sich die Tierchen so gut wie gar nicht. Ich hab mal einen Versuch mit denen unternommen, aber blieb leider erfolglos. Auf Aal würde ich mir da nicht all zu viele Hoffnungen machen, aber nem Döbel schmeckt der Engerling bestimmt.

Kannst sie ja mal mit an´s Wasser nehmen und ausprobieren. Verlasse dich aber nicht allein auf diese.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*

Habe ich letztes Jahr mit Junikäfer-Larven am Zanderhaken auf Grund getestet. 
Nach drei überpfündigen Rotaugen waren die Köder alle.


----------



## Dorschi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*

Jungs ich habe hier seit Jahren keinen Maikäfer mehr gesehen! Laßt Sie am Besten, wo sie sind!
Im Kompost sind auch öfters Nashornkäferlarven, besonders, wenn man Astwerk geschreddert hat. Die sehen ähnlich aus, sind nur ein bisschen größer und sind streng geschützt! Also bitte Vorsicht.


----------



## drathy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs ich habe hier seit Jahren keinen Maikäfer mehr gesehen! Laßt Sie am Besten, wo sie sind!



Ich hab neulich hier bei uns im Norden in der Zeitung gelesen, dass dieses Jahr ein Maikäferjahr wird und die Förster regelrecht von einer Plage ausgehen, da die Engerlinge die jungen Baumwurzeln anknabbern...ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an das Bundesland erinnern, wo das besonders stark der Fall sein soll... Von daher wird es schon nicht so schlimm sein, wenn ein paar Angler ein Paar Engerlinge als Köder verwenden...#c


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. April 2006)

*AW: Engerlinge / Maikäferlarven als Köder?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs ich habe hier seit Jahren keinen Maikäfer mehr gesehen! Laßt Sie am Besten, wo sie sind!
> Im Kompost sind auch öfters Nashornkäferlarven, besonders, wenn man Astwerk geschreddert hat. Die sehen ähnlich aus, sind nur ein bisschen größer und sind streng geschützt! Also bitte Vorsicht.


Da hast du natürlich recht Dorschi! Im Zweifelsfall lieber lassen...

Das gleiche Problem gibts ja bei Grashüpfern. Von denen sind auch etliche Arten geschützt, aber wer kennt die schon alle... Andererseits wird man so gewiss keine Spezies ausrotten. Sind sie so selten, dass sie vom Aussterben bedroht sind, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl auch nicht besonders hoch gerade diese gefährdeten Tiere zu erwischen. 

<edit> Hab grad mal bei Wikipedia nach dem Nashornkäfer gesucht. Wenn´s auch interessiert -> klick </edit>


----------

